# Meet Osborne- Millermeade Farms



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

Osborne will be coming home Monday! Don't let his grumpy face fool you, he is actually very sweet. He's coming from Millermeade Farms.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations, he's very cute....love his nose!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love that nose! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, I have to third the nose comment - I love it!! It looks like he got a little paint smudge on it or something. :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He is precious!


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh,
I have seen this cutie on the site! Congrats!

-Yes, I view critterconnection.cc WAY to often.


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm on the site all the time! MMF Casper (waiting to go home), was originally mine, but was having growth problems. I also love his nose spot. And his grumpy, baby face.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Too stinkin cute!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

cute!

our Harvey is from the same breeder, though he was a rehome.


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

Super cute!! He has an adorable grumpy face!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Not grumpy! Just plain old adorable!!!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Aaaaah, so cute it hurts! Congrats!


----------



## AliciaS (Aug 2, 2012)

We got our Penelope from the same breeder. We had a really great experience when we picked her up, and Penelope has been a great pet for us. For first time hedgehog owners, I think we got really lucky with Penelope!


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

She is actually delivering him. I'm very excited and have only heard good about her. Two more days!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Soooo adorable!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, that is a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

He'll be here tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Excitement!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Yaay! Can't wait to see more pictures of this cutie :mrgreen:


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

He will be here in a few hours, so pics to come!


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

Less than 12 hrs til he's here!!!!


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

Just got him. I'll put pics up tomorrow after he settles in.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

Some pics of Osborne.


----------

